# Official "YES" Oinktoberfest Thread...



## Greg Rempe (Sep 5, 2006)

Please only answer yes if you are coming.  This way we can get a good count of who will be there...also include the day or days you will be attending.  All other posts will be deleted!!!

*YES
SATURDAY - All Day*


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, the Lost Nation Smoke Company will be pulling in around 1am on Friday morning. We should get to the site after doing some site seeing around the metro Clarence area. Saturday night we're going out to try to find the best Buffalo wings in the area. My team should be Jeff, Dottie and myself. My niece Loren and her squeeze Steve may come up.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 5, 2006)

YES, I will arrive on Friday around noon or 1pm and will depart Sunday morning.


----------



## oompappy (Sep 6, 2006)

Yep, Friday and Saturday. Probably leave about sunrise on Sun depending 
on the weather.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 6, 2006)

You bet ya buster, Will be there thurs. to help with the judging class, fri. to set up, sat. to cook and sun. to judge.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 6, 2006)

Both days unless it's crappy Sat. night.  Should be there around 2-3 Friday afternoon.  I believe Wood will be there around noonish. Looking forward to it.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 6, 2006)

The Swine Syndicate will be there...all three days Fri, Sat, and doing the backyard thing on Sund......the WDB will be there as well


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Sep 6, 2006)

YES
Saturday
Lookin forward to it!

Cheers


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes
Friday - Around noon
Leaving Saturday evening or early Sunday morning


----------



## john pen (Sep 8, 2006)

yes, Saturday am sometime before noon till Sunday....


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes. Same as Bruce.


----------



## john pen (Sep 15, 2006)

Ill be out early Sat. am, so if anyone forgot something or needs something..let me know...pm me and Ill give you my cell # .


----------



## Aaron1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Dizzy Pig Canada will be there Friday afternoon till Saturday night.
Aaron


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes!!! I will be there!!!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Yes!!! I will be there!!!


Maybe next year...if Bruce stops to pick up a hitchhiker


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 6, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Witt, I offered him a ride and he said he couldn't go because of work.

There's a man who needs to refocus his priorities, or perhaps he's becoming one of those "porch people" we hear so much about.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 6, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now was that in the front of the truck or in the back or the truck...I know those migrant workers like to ride in the back....


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 6, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    What did I miss it?


----------



## Griff (Oct 6, 2006)

Puff

I think it's next weekend. I'll meet you there. You bring the beer.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 7, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff
> 
> I think it's next weekend. I'll meet you there. You bring the beer.
> 
> Griff



Don't hold your breath!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 7, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff
> 
> I think it's next weekend. I'll meet you there. You bring the beer.
> 
> Griff


It's 3 days long right? I'll bring 4 cases. How much should I bring for you?


----------



## Griff (Oct 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Bout the same for me *and* some whiskey.

Griff


----------



## john pen (Oct 12, 2006)

Free beer ??? What, where ? Huh ???


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 12, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Free beer ??? What, where ? Huh ???


Oinktoberfest, It's this weekend


----------



## john pen (Oct 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crap, I gotta work....


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 12, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crap, I gotta work....[/quote:1g00emeb]
We'll miss ya', going to be a great time


----------

